# Preguntas frecuentes sobre Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 mosfets N



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

*sirve el núcleo amarillo?*
el núcleo amarillo e pc no sirve para hacer el inductor
*funciona este ampli?*
si funciona pero no es para novatos
*como calcular el inductor?*


ejtagle dijo:


> Por eso puse la página de shavano... La cantidad de vueltas depende de la forma sobre la que bobines. No te puedo dar el numero exacto. Pon los datos de tu forma en:
> 
> http://www.colomar.com/Shavano/inductor_información.html
> 
> ...



a modo de ejemplo ustedes sigan agregando mas preguntas frecuentes,
se entiende mas o menos ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2012)

Respuesta a la pregunta: _*¿ Funciona este amplificador ?*_

Amplificadores _*"Armados y funcionando"*_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

bueno es una prueba ,que se me ocurrió,no se si sea tan buena ,la iremos refinando con la ayuda de todos si es cae bien
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/sugerencia-foro-33867/index20.html

*alguien ya lo armo?funciona?*


> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Comentarios sobre amplificadores *"Terminados y funcionando"*
> ...


----------



## Mastodonte Man (Abr 18, 2013)

Amigo julien, intente descargar el programa para hacer las bobinas y me dice que no existe. Busque por el foro y descargue este otro programa que subió fjcassanello, en este tema:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/calculador-bobinas-nucleo-aire-14090/

En ese tema pueden descargar el programa, esta en otro idioma pero se entiende muy bien.

PD: Tambien pide el diametro del alambre a usar, les adjunto la tablita que yo uso. 

SALUDOS!!!

PD2: Poner en pantalla completa la tabla para que se acomode.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 20, 2013)

Acá está la aplicación original que aparece en el diagrama del amplificador. No requiere instalación.

http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm

Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 20, 2013)

tutorial de imprimir el pcb de la udc

Como adaptar el tamaño de una PCB a tamaño “Real” [Nano tutorial]

o lee un poco que por algún lado alguien ya dejo el pdf con el tamaño ya correcto (en este mismo post)


----------



## juanyyy (Oct 27, 2013)

hola, el circuito que esta en la primera pagina anda no? no hay que hacerle ningun cambio a ese?


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 27, 2013)

juanyyy dijo:


> hola, el circuito que esta en la primera pagina anda no? no hay que hacerle ningun cambio a ese?



Si, el circuito con la PCB de la primera página trabaja bien.

Saludos.


----------



## calafer (Nov 27, 2013)

Como hacer una bobina que no caliente?

Trafo electrónico de dicróica 21 espiras de alambre 0.8mm y con amoladora de banco hacer GAP de 1.2mm en el nucleo de 10 mm.
La bobina tiene la E de (largo,alto,ancho)30mmx15mmx10mm, la I (largo,ancho,espesor)30mmx10mmx3mm.

Funciona con 2 ohms?

El ampli probado con un bicho papao de 15" 800w y alimentación de +- 47 Vcc, 2 ohms.

Saludos


----------



## EXFLACO (Abr 19, 2015)

El nucleo amarillo de pc si funciona pero con gap (amoladora) y bobinado con cble de 1,5mm
llenar el nucleo menos la parte del gap,calienta un poco pero funciona


----------



## shevchenko (Oct 9, 2015)

Buenas, use unos núcleos con alambre de 1mm, para las pruebas, 2 inductores con núcleo "variable" y arranco con muchas distorsiones, cambie el ir2110 por un ir2113 y arranco perfectamente, con buen volumen y sin ninguna distorsión... 
PERO tengo de fondo un zzzzzzzz  que se escucha mas a volumen bajo y aumenta al subir el volumen... 

-Tiene esto que ver con los inductores "inadecuados"?
-Siempre hay que retocar las resistencias de los Gates?


Gracias.


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 19, 2015)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Acá está la aplicación original que aparece en el diagrama del amplificador. No requiere instalación.
> 
> http://www.pronine.ca/multind.htm
> 
> Saludos!



Hola
Voy a tratar de hacer mis propias bobinas, me voy a basar en la aplicacion online  para eso me salieron unas dudas para que son:
Turns per Layer???
Number of Layers???
que hago con esos datos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2015)

*Turns per Layer:* Vueltas por capa, dada la longitud y el diámetro del alambre son las vueltas que entran en cada capa de la bobina.

*Number of Layers:* Número de capas, es la cantidad de capas que tendrá tu bobina.

Son valores que *entrega* el programa de cálculo y te sirven par mejorar el diseño de tu bobina, ajustar parámetros como para lograr una bobina de un tamaño/forma mas adecuada para tu uso particular.


----------



## cmontoya (Nov 19, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *Turns per Layer:* Vueltas por capa, dala la longitud y el diámetro del alambre son las vueltas que entran en cada capa de la bobina.
> 
> *Number of Layers:* Número de capas, es la cantidad de capas que tendrá tu bobina.
> 
> Son valores que *entrega* el programa de cálculo y te sirven par mejorar el diseño de tu bobina, ajustar parámetros como para lograr una bobina de un tamaño/forma mas adecuada para tu uso particular.



Gracias por el dato


----------



## cesarpaz (Jul 30, 2020)

Buenas tardes,
Agradezco la respuesta, no la esperaba tan rápido.
Como supondrás soy nuevo en esto, mis conocimientos en electrónica son básicos, no así en matemáticas, física e informática.
Primero quisiera hacer una aclaración, si comparas el PCB en cuanto a la cara de cobre es lo mismo que la del documento del diseño original solo un poco mas grande, me esmere en que así fuera, el amplificador esta funcionando solo son los dos problemas que mencione.
1.- Piensas que por el cambio de tamaño tengo esos problemas?
2.-  " no tiene conexión en estrella para el GND, la pista de señal es la misma que la de potencia y es la misma que la de blindaje, utilizaste un plano de masa, mal diseño"
       Que es conexión en estrella??
       El plano de masa lo elabora automáticamente Proteus. Lo debo eliminar??
       Si la pista de señal y la de potencia y blindaje no debe ser la misma porque en el diseño original del PCB las pistas GND están interconectadas           y también así en el rediseño, no entiendo la observación. Anexo Imagen sin el plano de masa para que me hagas el favor de comparar y darme           tu opinión.
3.- En cuanto al punto 1 de mis comentarios que piensas que es?
4.- El cable de señal es de buena calidad y blindado.

Anexo placa sin plano de masa.

Por tu atención muchas gracias.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 30, 2020)

cesarpaz dijo:


> Piensas que por el cambio de tamaño tengo esos problemas?


No, por ahí no va el problema.



cesarpaz dijo:


> Que es conexión en estrella??


Investiga un poco, aqui mismo en el foro hay varias explicaciones.



cesarpaz dijo:


> El plano de masa lo elabora automáticamente Proteus. Lo debo eliminar??


En algunos casos es conveniente e incluso ayuda al blindaje, en otros casos causa mas males que ventajas.



cesarpaz dijo:


> Si la pista de señal y la de potencia y blindaje no debe ser la misma porque en el diseño original del PCB las pistas GND están interconectadas


Están interconectadas pero hay una pista independiente de cada cosa, el GND de señal tiene su pista, la salida de parlante tiene su pista aparte y lo que se usa de blindaje en algunas zonas tiene su pista independiente.
Así sin el plano de masa está mucho mejor. Una observación, ¿A que potencia lo estas usando? ¿Calculaste el ancho de las pistas para que soporten la corriente?



cesarpaz dijo:


> El cable de señal es de buena calidad y blindado.


Por la foto que colocaste se ve que el cable no es blindado parece un cable de ventilador.

Esto no es un amplificador lineal, aquí hay conmutación a alta frecuencia y mucha potencia, hay que tratarlo igual a un proyecto de RF "radio aficionado"


----------



## cesarpaz (Jul 30, 2020)

El cable de señal que ves tiene malla protectora alrededor de los 2 cables, si conecto la malla a GND  ayudaría?
o utilizo una entrada balanceada.
Claro que calcule el ancho de las pistas y Proteus tiene apoyos para esto.
Ya investigue sobre la conexión estrella y Delta también ya se lo que es. Gracias.
Entonces por favor dime si el rediseño esta mal o no.


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 30, 2020)

cesarpaz dijo:


> El cable de señal que ves tiene malla protectora alrededor de los 2 cables, si conecto la malla a GND  ayudaría?
> o utilizo una entrada balanceada.
> Claro que calcule el ancho de las pistas y Proteus tiene apoyos para esto.


Si, tienes que conectarla, lo que pasa es que estás usando un cable balanceado, o es estereo, la malla es GND si o si.




cesarpaz dijo:


> Ya investigue sobre la conexión estrella y Delta también ya se lo que es. Gracias


No, eso no es, eso es de sistemas trifásicos.


			conexion en estrella gnd - Google Search


----------



## cesarpaz (Jul 30, 2020)

Otra cosa que he observado es que las R15 y R17 calientan mucho por lo que puse resistencias a 5W. Otra que también calienta es R16 pero mucho menos. También los TR 2N5401 calientan aunque no demasiado. los Mosfet, LM311 y IR2110 esta apenas clientes, el disipador ayuda mucho.
Supongo que no es necesario ventilación adicional o si?
Ye leí el articulo  conexion en estrella gnd - Google Search es muy ilustrativo e interesante. Tomare en cuenta los conceptos vertido ahí.
Muchas gracias por la orientación, continuo aprendiendo.

Nota. Alguna otra observación?


----------



## cesarpaz (Ago 1, 2020)

Bunas noches *sebsjata,*

Seguí tus recomendaciones, elabore nuevamente la placa, amplié lo mas que pude las pistas de masa, elimine el plano de masa y como veras en el anexo las conexiones estrella están presente y distribuidas como me comentaste.

Utilice un cable de señal mas reforzado y con blindaje trenzado (el anterior no era trenzado) y casi desapareció el Hiss, solo lo escucho de 3/4 de volumen en adelante y el ruido es leve pero existe, hay algo mas que pueda hacer respecto al ruido?
Además a la entrada tengo una mezclador Yamaha y una tablet como reproductor de música, utilizo la salida XLR (balanceada) de la mezcladora y puenteo en el conector Molex de amplificador el negativo y la masa provenientes de la mezcladora y el positivo de ambos, esto con el nuevo cable blindado.
Anexo impresión del PCB del lado del cobre.

Respecto a 1er punto que comente en un inicio referente a que cuando enciendo el amplificador se ilumina con mucha intensidad los focos en serie, apago, desconecto la conexión del parlante, vuelvo ha encender y después conecto los parlantes y todo funciona bien, pues continua el mismo problema. Alguna idea?
Estoy utilizando una bobina reciclada de un Klisch y después de mucho buscar encontré el diagrama del Klisch y resulta que la bobina es de 80uH,
Podría ser este el problema?? ya que se suma a la impedancia de la bocina del bafle. 

Por tu atención muchas gracias.


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 21, 2020)

Hola, no había entrado al foro.
Con respecto al hiss, si no molesta déjalo así, ahora, ya que tienes señal balanceada aprovéchala y construye un desbalanceador y lo colocas lo mas cerca al amplificador, te recomiendo este Project 176
Mmm, lo de la lampara serie no sabría que decirte. Lo del inductor de 80uH lo que cambia es la frecuencia de corte, queda en 14kHz en vez de los 23kHz originales, o sea pierdes algunas frecuencias altas.


----------



## hugo ramos (Nov 30, 2020)

saludos grupo . una duda como puedo hacer para que el tip no caliente tanto , todo lo demas normal bobina casi no calienta y mosfets frescos , de antemano gracias


----------

